# Need some help



## less than five (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi guys. I have been looking for a gear chart for my 12th scale. I don.t think(gear chart.com) is around any more. Any help would be great, thanks guys Your friend. Don


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a Microsoft Excel spreadsheet. It's for a 72 tooth spur (you can change the value in cell R1). It give tire measurements in both inches and mm, and the rollout in mm in the top chart, inches in the bottom chart.


----------

